# Ci vogliono



## + Darky +

Salve a tutti,avrei bisogno di una mano per tradurre l'espressione "ci vogliono" nella seguente frase : 
"Aspetta un pò : ci vogliono tempo e pazienza" . 
Grazie a tutti


----------



## stanzavuota

Direi: "Il faut..." Ciao.


----------



## + Darky +

stanzavuota said:


> Direi: "Il faut..." Ciao.


Ci avevo già pensato,ma secondo me non rende bene il senso della frase di partenza . E se non sbaglio, "il faut" da solo non significa "bisogna"?
Dovrebbe essere seguito da "avoir" in questo caso,credo ^^


----------



## stanzavuota

Io direi senza avoir: il faut du temps et de la patience.


----------



## brian

+ Darky + said:


> Ci avevo già pensato,ma secondo me non rende bene il senso della frase di partenza . E se non sbaglio, "il faut" da solo non significa "bisogna"?
> Dovrebbe essere seguito da "avoir" in questo caso,credo ^^



_Il faut_ può significare sia _bisogna _che _ci vuole/vogliono_:

_Il faut téléphoner à X = Bisogna telefonare a X.
Il faut du courage = Ci vuole coraggio._

P.S. Benvenuto sul forum!


----------



## + Darky +

brian8733 said:


> _Il faut_ può significare sia _bisogna _che _ci vuole/vogliono_:
> 
> _Il faut téléphoner à X = Bisogna telefonare a X.
> Il faut du courage = Ci vuole coraggio._
> 
> P.S. Benvenuto sul forum!


Grazie mille,sia per la precisazione che per il benvenuto


----------

